# Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?



## rheinfischer70 (12. Dezember 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch, wie Aalschäden erfasst werden können. Bei uns wurde eine neue Kaplanturbine in einem weitgehend Wka freien Fluss genehmigt und ist in der Bauphase. Der Gewässerwart will eine Reuse am Turbinenauslauf aufstellen. Ich vermute, der Betreiber der Anlage wird das Rechengut vor dem Turbineneinlauf nicht dem Angelverein zugänglich machen. Welche Möglichkeiten gibts noch, um Fischschäden aufzudecken? Der Fluss ist 15m breit, vor der Turbine ca.2m tief und dahinter ca.1m. Im Sommer wenig Strömung, im Winter teils stark strömend.


----------



## rippi (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Arbeitskräfte organisieren und den Abschnitt in dem das Wwerk gebaut werden soll, zum Altarm machen! Oder irgendwie anders für einen sehr geringen Ertrag sorgen. 
 Dann braucht ihr die Schäden nicht aufdecken.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, wie Aalschäden erfasst werden können. Bei uns wurde eine neue Kaplanturbine in einem weitgehend Wka freien Fluss genehmigt und ist in der Bauphase. Der Gewässerwart will eine Reuse am Turbinenauslauf aufstellen. Ich vermute, der Betreiber der Anlage wird das Rechengut vor dem Turbineneinlauf nicht dem Angelverein zugänglich machen. Welche Möglichkeiten gibts noch, um Fischschäden aufzudecken? Der Fluss ist 15m breit, vor der Turbine ca.2m tief und dahinter ca.1m. Im Sommer wenig Strömung, im Winter teils stark strömend.


 
 Ich denke, das ist fast unmöglich da genaue Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
 Vielleicht eher ein hochrechnen und schätzen.

 Nimm nur den Aal, der wandert mit Hochwasserwellen ab.
 In Zeiten von großer Wasserführung kann der Andruck am Rechen Ihn genau so gefährlich werden wie die Turbine.
In einer Reuse wäre das sicher gar nicht so viel anders.
 Gleichzeitig treibt mit dem Hochwasser viel Treibgut, was den Durchfluss der Reuse behindert.

 Aber was wäre schon wenn Ihr so erfahrt das 20% - 90% der Aale sterben...das ist ja alles schon bekannt.
Es sind halt nicht eure Aale, sie sind halt frei...eine Entschädigung oder Druckmittel erhaltet ihr deshalb nicht.
 Der Eigentümer (Die Allgemeinheit) der Aale hat die Anlage ja wohl genehmigt.
 Das Problem ist nicht der Wasserkraftnutzer, sondern die Ämter die so etwas auch genehmigen.

 Es wird ja auch nicht viele Firmen geben die freiwillig mehr Steuern zahlen als sie müssen, nur weil sie meinen das so etwas angebracht sei.


----------



## Sneep (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo,

das ist jetzt möglicherweise ein wenig zu spät.

Der Betreiber braucht euch nicht auf das Gelände lassen, wird er wohl sinnvollerweise auch nicht tun. 

Es kommt nicht darauf an, dass ihr viele tote Aale sammelt. Ihr müsst schon beweisen wo, wie und wann die gefangen wurden.
Die Mortalität einerTurbine kann extrem schwanken, je nach Wasserstand. Bei Niedrigwasser werden die Schaufeln eng gestellt dann habe ich schnell mal 70% Mortalität beim Aal. Bei höherem Wasserstand habe ich dann teilweise nur noch 10-15 %. 
Zudem kann nur ein Fachmann erkennen, ob ein Aal innere Verletzungen hat, an denen er später noch eingeht.
Das Ganze muss so wasserdicht sein, dass der Anwalt des Betreibers eure Aktion vor Gericht nicht gleich zerlegt.

Ohne professionelle Hilfe durch einen Fischereibiologen gebe ich euch keine Chance. Am besten nehmt ihr gleich einen vereidigten, der euch ein Gutachten erstellt.

Die Kosten könnt ihr drücken, wenn ihr die Arbeiten vor Ort selber macht. Der Biologe entwickelt einen  Versuchsaufbau und wertet eure Daten aus, den Rest könnt ihr machen. 

Dre Zeitpunkt ist aber sehr unglücklich. Der Bau ist gerade erst genehmigt, die Diskussion  im Grunde beendet und dann kommt ihr und macht wieder Ärger. 

Bei bestehenden  Anlagen lassen die Behörden die Zügel sehr schleifen. Wenn die Baugenehmigung und das Wasserrecht da sind, kümmert sich die Behörde nicht mehr um den laufenden Betrieb.

Es gibt eine WKA, bei der das Wasserrecht abgelaufen ist. Der Betreiber macht aber einfach weiter und das seit Jahren.
Da begebt ihr euch in ein Haifischbecken. Bei den Betreibern laufen die Rechtsanwälte in Scharen rum.

SneeP


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Dezember 2015)

Der Verein hat schon vor der Genehmigung aufs heftigste protestiert. Alles erfolglos, angeblich ist die Anlage auf modernsten Stand und keine Fischschäden sind zu befürchten. Außerdem werden die Baukosten der neuen Stauanlage durch den privaten Betreiber gesenkt. Das hat wahrscheinlich den Ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## zokker (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Verein hat schon vor der Genehmigung aufs heftigste protestiert. Wenn es um Knete geht, geht man sogar über Leichen. Alles erfolglos klar, angeblich ist die Anlage auf modernsten Stand und keine Fischschäden sind zu befürchten auch klar. Außerdem werden die Baukosten der neuen Stauanlage durch den privaten Betreiber gesenkt ÖPP Projekt - last euch doch bloss nicht immer so einen Scheixx erzählen. Das hat wahrscheinlich den Ausschlag gegeben.



*EMPÖRT EUCH* Stéphane Hessel


Hoffentlich nicht zu Politisch


----------



## Weißtanne (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Wenn man der Unterschung, die beim holländischen Sportanglerverband veröffentlicht wurde ,glauben schenken kann,(die den Einzug von Glasaalenmengen ins Süsswasser dokumentiert) wird mir schon mehr als Mulmig  was den zukünftigen Bestand angeht.Danach gab es dieses Jahr einen historischen Tiefststand.       Leider nur in Niederländisch

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...orisch-dieptepunt-intrek-glasaal-in-2015.html

Da schmerzt schon jeder verendete oder gefangene  Aal,aber ohne konsequentes Fangverbot und Schutz sowohl bei uns Anglern als auch in der Berufsfischerei wird es dieses Tier in Europa sowieso sehr bald nicht mehr geben


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Ist schon heftig, wie wenig Aal in Holland einwandert. Die Zahlen sind absolut angsteinflößend.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist schon heftig, wie wenig Aal in Holland einwandert. Die Zahlen sind absolut angsteinflößend.


 
 Ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, die leichten Erhebungen 2013 und 2014 waren immerhin die stärksten Jahrgänge der letzten 10 Jahre.
 Der Durchbruch und die Hoffnung.:c


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Agger in Rhein-Berg: Qualvoller Tod im Rechen – Gefahr für wandernde Aale

http://www.ksta.de/aus-dem-kreis/ag...hr-fuer-wandernde-aale,16363472,32948846.html

Zerhackte Aale an Harrbacher Schleuse | MAIN-POST Nachrichten für Franken, Bayern und die Welt

http://m.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Aale-Staustufen;art768,9038042

Leider gibt's noch zu viele Meldungen wie diese. Die Dunkelziffer ist wahrscheinlich ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Leider gibt's noch zu viele Meldungen wie diese. Die Dunkelziffer ist wahrscheinlich ein vielfaches höher.


 
 Wieso die Dunkelziffer?
 Das ist doch schon seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder dokumentiert worden.
 Wenn so etwas immer noch genehmigt (oder gefördert)wird/wurde, dann wohl eher gebilligt.

 Also mit Vorsatz,
 oder bestenfalls aus Dummheit.

 Und weil man es mit dem Tierschutz ja so in Deutschland hat, fördert man dann den Aal-Besatz oberhalb, damit auch weiterhin viele Aale in die Anlagen umkommen.

 Fehlt eigentlich nur noch, das man den Besatz aus Tierschutzgründen unterbindet...#t, anstatt endlich nur Tier und Umweltgerechte Bauwerke zu genehmigen.

 Denn das ist eigentlich das, was wir von den  Aufsichtsbehörden und der Tier und Naturschutzgesetzgebung erwarten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Klar. Im Gegenzug stehen Angler am Pranger, wenn ein maßiger Fisch released wird oder wenn ein Setzkescher verwendet wird. Es ist ja fast so, als wenn ein Massenmörder ungestraft alles machen kann, ein anderer wegen einer Ohrfeige die größten Probleme bekommt.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Klar. Im Gegenzug stehen Angler am Pranger, wenn ein maßiger Fisch released wird oder wenn ein Setzkescher verwendet wird. Es ist ja fast so, als wenn ein Massenmörder ungestraft alles machen kann, ein anderer wegen einer Ohrfeige die größten Probleme bekommt.


 
 Nö noch besser, 
 wenn man ihn erlaubt einen Massenmord zu begehen.

 Ein Wasserkraftbetreiber macht ja nichts, was Ihm verboten ist.
 Der Eigentümer der "freien" Fische ist halt gleichzeitig das Land was Ihm die Genehmigung erteilt.
 Auch wenn es damit ganz klar gegen den Natur und Tierschutzschutzgedanken als Verfassungsziel verstößt.
 Da wird Millionenfacher Tod halt geduldet....

 Passend zum Weihnachtsfest gab es auch wieder Spendenaktionen für die gefährdeten Tierarten in der Welt.
 Man stelle sich vor, Afrikaner würden Geld sammeln und uns zwingen, seltene Wanderfische wie den Stör und Aal zu erhalten, oder vielleicht M.P zu entvölkern um Platz für wilde Tiere zu schaffen.
 Unser Tierschutz und Umweltbewusstsein ist schon seltsam.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo Reinfischer,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgpdgLlQBcc


denke es sollte doch vorgeschrieben sein, dass neue Kraftwerke mit Auf und Abstiegshilfen versehen sind. Da gibt es durchaus brauchbare Bauten. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8WSRQWA8DY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enM5RwG3e48
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvfGBqseTTE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk2aC0Ho1og
Werden Auf-Abstiegshilfen eingebaut?
mfg
NM


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Danke für die Infos. Weiss noch nicht, was bei uns eingebaut wird


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Bei bestehenden  Anlagen lassen die Behörden die Zügel sehr schleifen.  Wenn die Baugenehmigung und das Wasserrecht da sind, kümmert sich die  Behörde nicht mehr um den laufenden Betrieb.
> 
> Es gibt eine WKA, bei der das Wasserrecht abgelaufen ist. Der Betreiber macht aber einfach weiter und das seit Jahren.
> Da begebt ihr euch in ein Haifischbecken. Bei den Betreibern laufen die Rechtsanwälte in Scharen rum.
> ...



Das ist noch Harmlos ausgedrückt, an der Lahn ist es nicht anders.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> denke es sollte doch vorgeschrieben sein, dass neue Kraftwerke mit Auf  und Abstiegshilfen versehen sind. Da gibt es durchaus brauchbare Bauten.


Vergiss es... 

Das waren rund 45 Kilo:
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...rt-tote-Aale-vor-dem-Rathaus-_arid,48994.html

http://gewässerwart.de/wasserkraftwerke-toeten-aale/


----------



## Hezaru (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo,
In anderen Bereichen wenn irgengwas gebaut oder geändert werden soll gibt es Umweltauflagen und Umweltausgleich ohne Ende. Wenns nicht passt gibt es keine Kohleoder Genehmigung.
Wär bei WKanlagen ja auch ganz einfach machbar.
Es wird ja emsig geforscht und man hat auch Erkenntnisse.
Es gibt ja diese Schneckenturbienen mit innen gegenläufiger Windung die Wasser und Fische schadlos nach oben fördern.
Mit Kohle kann man alles regeln.
Ganz geringer Grundpreis für Wasserkraftstrom= Verlust:vik:
Nachgewiesene Fischauf- und Abstiegshilfen=Bonus
Schnecke=Bonus
Umgehungsgraben=Bonus
Ist eine Stufe in der Fischtreppe zu hoch, kein Bonus.
Nicht alles Wasser darf durch Tubinen laufen.
So gesehen. dürften wir hier bei uns im Nürnberger Raum keine Glasaale mehr setzen (haben wir eh nicht bekommen),
aber bevor sie von Asiaten gefressen werden und wir bekommen denoch was ab, setzen wir auch was.


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hi,
gibt es da nicht sowas wie die Europäische Wasserrammenschutzrichtlinie oder so ähnlich?
Kenn die aber auch noch nicht im Detail.

mfg
NM


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Ja, die gibt es... Interessiert aber in vielen Fällen niemand. Auch nicht bei dem Bau einer schwimmenden Sauna-Landschaft vor einer Fischtreppe in einem Laichgebiet an der Lahn bei Bad Ems.
Auch nicht wenn ein WK direkt vor dieser Fischtreppe gebaut werden soll...


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es da nicht sowas wie die Europäische Wasserrammenschutzrichtlinie oder so ähnlich?
> Kenn die aber auch noch nicht im Detail.
> 
> ...


 
 Oft es es dem Blickwinkel geschuldet, aus dem wir etwas unterschiedlich wahrnehmen.
 Bei der Schutzrichtlinie geht es um den Erhalt von der Lebensgemeinschaft lebendiger Flüsse.

 Für Deutschland eher unpassend weil man Flüsse bislang vorrangig, als Wasserstraßen und Ableiter betrachtet.
 Es ist halt der Blickwinkel, der den Naturerhalt eher zur Nebensache werden lässt, der dann zwar notwendig aber nicht immer möglich oder auch nur unverhältnismäßig teuer ist.
 Das ist wie beim Angeln, Angler dürfen an Wasserstraßen Angeln, wenn sie die Schiffe nicht behindern.
 Fische dürfen da halt leben, wenn sie klarkommen oder Ihr Schutz nicht zu sehr stört.

 Doof das sich aus dieser Betrachtung keine zwingende Notwendigkeit von Arterhalt oder Naturerhalt der Fließgewässer ergibt. Schlimmer es verhindert überhaupt ernsthaft nach Lösungen zu suchen.

 Anders wäre es wenn im Vordergrund der Naturschutz stehen würde und man die Nutzung eingliedern muss.
 Ich denke, viele Öko´s gehen davon aus das es genau so wäre, aber so läuft das eben nicht in der Praxis.
 Da können die Ökos beschließen was sie wollen, es wird nur umgesetzt, wenn es nicht zu sehr stört. 

 Um das mal auf das Alte Thema zurück zu führen.
 Da kann man dann Schäden dokumentieren wie doof, aber es ändert eben gar nicht viel, weil der Erhalt einer Fischart wie der Aal eben nicht zu sehr stören sollte.
 Solche laichreifen Aale werden halt getötet, oder auch immer noch gezielt gewerblich regional befischt.

 Wie ernsthaft man um den Aal als Art kämpft zeigt eben auch das Fischer die Laichfische in Deutschland oft immer noch massenhaft legal abfangen dürfen.
 Da sollte es nicht zu sehr wundern wenn man Wasserkraftbetreiber nicht zwingt Millionen in die Hand zu nehmen um diese Fische vorher noch zu schützen.

 Aber es geht eben nicht nur um den Aal, Lachs... sondern darum überhaupt so etwas wie einen Fluss als Lebensraum zu erhalten.

 Flüssen sind halt auch die Lebensadern, der Patient Deutschland ist halt krank, weil viele der wichtigsten Blutgefäße mehr als nur ein wenig verstopft sind.
 Das wirkt sich dann auf viele weitere Lebensgemeinschaften und Arten aus.

 Der Patient Deutschland wird seine Verhaltensmuster schon Grundsätzlich ändern müssen um gesünder zu werden.

 Da sehe ich den Beschluss der E.U eher wie den Hinweis eines Arztes doch bitte endlich mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören oder allgemeiner etwas Rücksicht auf den Körper zu nehmen.
 Es ist der Patent Deutschland der dann entscheidet was er tut, ganz sicher nicht der Arzt.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo Rheinfischer 70,

Denke deine Arbeit lohnt sich. Wie du siehst gibt es Mitstreiter.

Zu deinem Problem:
Frag den Betreiber ob er dir Einblick gewährt, und ob Maßnahmen  zur EWRR umgestzt sind. Darin steht auch was von der Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse. (Also Flussauf und ab). Hilft dir der nicht, kannst du oder der Verein oder der Bewirtschafter immer noch bei der Gemeinde die Pläne einsehen, da Ihr betroffene seit. Wenn nichts dergleichen oder nach eurer Meinung unbrauchbares eingeplant ist, nimm kontakt zu deinem Fischereiverband auf und erkundige dich, wie die EWRR an dem Fluss Anwendung findet und ob die euch helfen - im Bedarfsfall.

Habt Ihr schon Gespräche mit dem WK-Betreiber gesucht und Ihn auf die Probleme hingewiesen.

Glaubt man den Studien, so geben diese von 30-100% Ausfall an und das nicht nur beim Aal.

mfg
NM


----------



## MaikP (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

WKA weerden genehmigt obwohl sie gegen das Verschlechterungsverbot der WRRL verstoßen. Dein Landessportfischerverband wird normalerweise als anerkannter Naturschutzverband zu einer Stellungnahme hierzu gebeten.
Hier rüber oder bei der zuständigen Wasserbehörde kannst du Einsicht in das wasserrechtl. Plangenehmigungsverfahren nehmen.
Dann weißt du was und wie gebaut wird. Oft wird in der Genehmigung bereits als Auflage ein FischMonitoring für den Fischpass? und Turbinenstrecke nach einem gewissen Standard gefordert. Wenn du Einsicht in die Genehmigung hattest frag noch mal nach. Alles Gesülze drumherum ist vorher sinnlos.
Und wie Bernd2000 schon geschrieben hat nützt dir der Nachweis der Fischschädigung oft gar nix. 
Habe mal einen Auszug aus so einer Genehmigung angefügt. Selbst wenn der Nachweis der Fischschädigung gelingt heißt das noch garnix. Alles WischiWaschi


----------



## Sneep (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo, 

glaubt hier irgendjemand tastsächlich, dass eine neu gebaute Anlage abgebaut wird, weil sie die erlaubte Mortalität bei Fischen überschreitet?  Entweder wird so lange untersucht, bis es passt oder es gibt eine Ausnahmegenehmigung. 

Lasst euch nicht von den neuen "fischfreundlichen"  Anlagen täuschen.
Die sind nur im Werbevideo fischfreundlich. Die haben ihre schönen Umweltauszeichnungen von Leuten bekommen, die nicht wissen, was sie tun. Es bleiben immer negative Auswirkungen. 
Es gibt einen  Anstau vor der Turbine und damit ein totes Stück Fluss. Es gibt Moralität durch Räuber, die sich vor oder gar  in die Treppe stellen und sich hier an den  Wanderfischen fett fressen.
Es gibt eine Unterbrechung des Geschiebetransports, es gibt ein Wanderhindernis für Insekten und Wirbellose usw. 

Oft wird auch nur die WKA an sich betrachtet. Richtigerweise muss ich aber das gesamte Flusssystem betrachten. Es gibt ja in der Regel mehrere Anlagen. Die Verluste summieren sich dann sehr schnell auf. 

Dass gleiche gilt für Aufsteiger. An jeder Treppe habe ich Fische, die diese nicht annehmen. Dazu reichen minimale Änderungen. Erhöhe ich den Durchfluss, wandern keine Nasen mehr. Verringere ich ihn, wandert kein Lachs mehr ein. Beleuchte ich das Ganze, wandert keine Barbe mehr ein.
  Die Vorstellung, den Betreiber anzusprechen und auf die Probleme hinzuweisen ist aber extrem blauäugig. Der Betreiber und die Fischerei haben geradezu entgegengesetzte Interessen. Der Betreiber möchte vor allen Dingen billig bauen und den letzten Liter Wasser durch die Turbine und nicht durch die Fischtreppe leiten.

  Die neueste Entwicklung ist der Bau von Versuchsanlagen.  So will man untersuchen, ob eine Anlage zum Beispiel die Anforderungen an einem Lachs-Prioritätsgewässer erfüllt. Was mit dem Bauwerk danach passiert, kann man sich denken. Unabhängig vom Ergebnis steht die Anlage am Lachs oder Aal Prioritätsgewässer. Hier wäre es wesentlich sinnvoller, das an einer Uraltanlage zu erproben und diese dazu aufrüsten.

Hier kann man als Einzelner wenig ausrichten. Als rechtlicher Laie kann man sich hier um Kopf und Kragen reden. Bei den Gesprächen erscheinen die Investoren gern mit Rechtsanwalt.

  Was man machen kann, ist den Verband frühzeitig zu informieren, dass sich da etwas tut. Die haben Biologen, die auch eine vernünftige Stellungnahme abgeben können.
  Leider melden sich viele erst dann, wenn die Baukräne aufgestellt werden.
  Gut ist es auch, wenn von dem Bauvorhaben auch Nachbarländer betroffen sind. Der niederländische Fischereiverband fackelt da nicht lange mit einer Klage.  Das muss aber immer gut abgewogen werden. Verliere ich den Prozess, habe ich u. U. ein Grundsatzurteil, auf das sich die Gerichte in der Zukunft abstützen.

  Ich bin der Meinung, dass es keine Kompromisse geben darf mit der Wasserkraftlobby.
  Selbst wenn wir es nicht verhindern können, wir sollten es auf alle Fälle so teuer als möglich machen.
  Beim Thema Geld werden die Herren sehr zugänglich.


  sneep


----------



## Hezaru (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Die Erkenntnis ist wohl, es ist egal wieviel Prozent eine Turbine tötet, es sind genug da um immer auf 100 Prozent zu kommen (Blankaal).
Von den ganzen anderen Auswirkungen wie Verschlammung ganz zu schweigen. Ab und zu wird das Wehr aufgemacht und der ganze Schmoder runtergespühlt.
Für alle Wanderfische tötlich, sie kommen nicht mehr in ihre Nebenflüsse zum ablaichen, auch da sind Wehre, Turbinen.
Und das bei Wassermengen von 0,4 m3/s.
Hab mal was gelesen (Berufsfischer) das beim Glasaal mit 95% Verlust gerechnet wird. Wir haben neben unseren Flüssen eigene Teiche.
Was haltet ihr davon die Fischleer zu machen und Glasaal zu setzen um die Aufwachsrate zu erhöhen? Nebeneffekt: Im Planktonreichem Wasser würden alle Weibchen werden.
Im Fluss sind viele Grundeln.
Bei direktem Besatz mit Glasaal gingen die Verluste m.M. Richtung 99-100 Prozent. 
Ein Teil würde selbst zum Fluss abwandern, der Rest könnte Abgefischt und in Teiche umgesetzt werden.
Die Frage ist etwas provokativ, aber die Abwanderungschancen zum Meer sind eh Null.
Und ob 1-2Kilo bei uns gesetzt oder in Asien verspeist werden ist für die Reproduktion eh einerlei.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo Hezaru, Pesimist was?

was hilft das jetzt weiter? - Wo ist dein Beitrag zum Lösungsansatz?


mfg
NM


----------



## MaikP (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo Rheinfischer 70,
halt uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden was du machen wirst.
Brauchst ja eigentlich auch kein Geheimniss draus machen wo was gebaut wird, Je eher kann uns? ja uns allen geholfen werden.
Nur noch zur Info. In Niedersachesen brauchst du eine extra Genehmigung wenn du mit Fangreuse ,Netz ein Fließgewässer sperrst.
Grüße Maik


----------



## Hezaru (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo NaabMäx,
Ja, ich bin Pesimist geworden.
Einen Lösungsansatz m.M. hab ich in Post 17 geschrieben.
Es läuft auf die Aussage von Sneep hinaus beim Geld werden die Herren sehr zugänglich.
Ich denke solange die Politik nicht Willens ist und nur die Steuereinnahmen durch Wasserkraft zählen gibt es keinen Lösungsansatz. Grüner Strom ist im Fluss eher Blutrot.
Lest euch mal die Beiträge von Bernd2000 und Sneep durch. Die haben Ahnung und sowas macht Pesimistisch.
Ich schätze nur das bei zwei+zwei irgendwas zwischen drei
und fünf rauskommt:q


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Kommt weg von dem Gedanken das ein Wasserkraftbetreiber böse sein muss.
Das Problem sind meist nicht die Wasserkraftbetreiber, sondern eher die Aufsichtsbehörden.
Möglicherweise auch die welche Druck auf Aufsichtsbehörden ausüben.

Nehmen wir mal ein Landesfischereirecht.

*[FONT=Verdana,Bold][FONT=Verdana,Bold][FONT=Verdana,Bold] § 24 Fischwege​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]* _(1) Wer Wehre, Schleusen, Dämme oder andere bauliche Anlagen (Sperren), die den_​ _Wechsel der Fische verhindern oder erheblich beeinträchtigen, in einem Gewässer errichtet_​ _oder betreibt,* muß auf seine Kosten ausreichende Fischwege anlegen, unterhalten und*_​ _*ganzjährig offen betriebsfähig halten*._​ _(2) Die Oberste Fischereibehörde kann im Einvernehmen mit der Obersten_​ _Naturschutzbehörde und der Obersten Tierschutzbehörde *im Einzelfall von der Verpflichtung*_​ _*zur Anlage von Fischwegen befreien,* wenn_​ _· _​ _1.die Sperre nicht auf Dauer errichtet wird oder_​
 _· _​ _2.die Anlage oder Unterhaltung des Fischweges Kosten verursachen würde, die in_​
_*keinem angemessenen Verhältnis zu dem erwarteten Nutzen stehen*, oder...._​ ​ So war das auch eigentlich schon immer, seit hundert Jahren oder viel länger...​ Nur wurde selten etwas errichtet ohne das man eine Ausnahme machte, b.z.w Art und Naturerhalt, wurde bewusst als minderwertig, gegenüber der finanziellen Wertbetrachtung gesehen.​ Das Rücksicht auf die Umwelt Geld kostet ist klar, aber in Anderen Bereichen machen wir da halt weniger Ausnahmen.​ Bei Fischen aber wird ein Verschwinden eher einmal bewusst in Kauf genommen.​ Bei einigen Arten wie Aal, Lachs oder Forelle da droht auch mal geringer Wiederstand.​ Aber bei Arten wie Zährte, Stör oder Meerneunauge und Stichling rührt sich ungleich weniger...​ *Die Ausnahme wurde der Regelfall*.​


----------



## MaikP (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Für Bernd als Niedersachse zur allgemeinen Entwicklung der Wasserkraftnutzung im Wesersystem. 
http://okerlachs.de/neue-wasserkraftanlage-in-mueden-an-der-aller/
http://okerlachs.de/weiterer-ausbau-der-wasserkraftnutzung-an-der-aller/
 Grüße


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo Hezaru,

hab den 17er gelesen, wie die anderen auch, leider kann ich so nach einigen neuen Texten die Namen ohne nachschauen nicht so einfach zuordnen. 
Zum 17er: Das stimmt zwar, aber das ist für die Politik, soweit ich das ersehe. Was meinst du den was Hr. Reinfischer70 kongret selber unternehmen könnte, was noch nicht erwähnt wurde?

mfg
NM


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. März 2016)

Bin nur ein einfacher Angler, der Vereinsgwässerwart hat engagiert gegen die Anlage gekämpft, die im Sommer fertig gestellt wird. Angeblich wird dafür gesorgt, dass die Kaplanturbine bzw. die Gesamtanlage fischfreundlich ist. Uns fehlt der Glaube daran. Der Nabu ist auf unserer Seite, aber konnte weder Planung noch Bau verhindern. Wir warten ab, bis die Anlage läuft


----------



## NaabMäx (6. März 2016)

*AW: Aalschäden durch Turbinen dokumentieren?*

Hallo Reinfischer, 
evtl. macht es jetzt schon Sinn, euer Fischereiverband einzuschalten. Denke, ein Mail oder Anruf reicht. Das kann man auch als einfacher Angler.
Es spricht doch nichts dagegen, mal nachzufragen, ob die Anlage der EU-Wasserrahmenschutzlinie, die Fisch Auf- und Abstiegshilfen vorsieht, entspricht. 
Nur keine Scheu. Oder wende dich direckt an Thomas Finkenbein, ob der das für dich machen möchte?


mfg
NM


----------

